#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Compro seu Equipamento UBNT com defeito.

## neydourado

Compro seus Equipamentos UBNT com defeito, favor me contactar via skype: neydourado

Obs: somente peças que não foram abertas.

Att,
Ney Dourado

----------


## neydourado

Sim, quais modelos?

----------


## wld.net1

Estou com uma 433ah vc tem interesse?

----------


## ADSCI

ADS Circuitos Integrados e Importações

Importamos e vendemos os principais circuitos integrados para reparos de Ubiquiti, Mikrotik e Intelbras.

Principais Componentes que vendemos:

AR7241-AH1A
AR7240-AH1A
SE2593A20
LSHW-43HHB-AE1
.K
AWL5905
KSZ8721B
AR8035-A
AR8033

Entre vários outros circuitos integrados.

Temos a pronta entrega, consulte nos.

Adriano DS
[email protected]
62 99985-2410 whatsapp

----------


## neydourado

R$ 45,00

----------


## Uesleitmc

E das airgrid m5?quanto paga?

Enviado via ASUS_Z00LD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alextaws

Tenho nano loco, nano m5, airgrid, nano beam, lite beam, paga quanto em cada?

----------


## Nielsen

Tenho vários nanos, nanobeam, powerbeam e airgrid alguns lacrados, outros ja foram para manutenção e voltaram a dar defeito.
Quanto paga em cada ?

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

Tenho nanoloco , nanostation , airgrid todos m5 .. paga quanto em cada

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## Tyler

Ponteira da NanoBridge M5 25 dBi, tenho uma queimada. E preciso de uma boa. Você tem?

Enviado via SM-G800H usando UnderLinux App

----------


## islan

Bom dia, tenho vários NanoStation M5 16dbi nunca abertos, alguns acredito que porta LAN queimada, quanto paga em cada?

----------


## neydourado

> Bom dia, tenho vários NanoStation M5 16dbi nunca abertos, alguns acredito que porta LAN queimada, quanto paga em cada?


Ola, Boa tarde, R$ 25,00 por unidade.

----------


## alextaws

Amigo, tenho 15 Nano LOCO, 5 Nano M5 e 8 AirGrid.

meu skype é: alex.campos.de.souza
whatssap: 97 98113 7923 tim
e-mail: [email protected]

quanto paga nessas unidades?

----------


## alextaws

Não tinha prestado atenção no valor acima.. o frete fica por conta do senhor? como será feito o pagamento?

----------

